# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  Επεξεργασια παλιου feeder

## mikemtb

Δειτε και γαμω τις προεκτασεις!!!

----------


## Convict

Σίγουρα φτιάχτηκε με το σκεπτικό - Τι μπορώ να πιάσω χωρίς να σηκωθώ από την καρέκλα ...  ::

----------


## mikemtb

Κιομως ρε φιλε η κλεμα κρατησε, εκανα ολο το feeder μεχρι το πατο! Εβγαλε πραμα! και σε φουλ ταχυτητα, να απλωνουν τα συρματακια της βουρτσας.
Μετα το περασα εσωτερικα με σπρευ πλαστικοποιησης πλακετων.
Για καπακι δεν ξερω τι να βαλω.. να κοψω ροδελα τεφλον? κανα αλλο υλικο εχουμε να προτεινουμε? εχω 3 τετοια feeder, κριμα να καθονται  ::

----------


## chrismarine

όπως έχει συζητηθεί και παλαιότερα ... πάτο από μπουκάλι pet πχ coca κτλ 1,5 η 2 λίτρων ανάλογα με την διάσταση του feeder,
κόβεις τον πάτο το περνάς στο feeder και με ένα πιστόλι θερμού αέρα σφραγίζει !!

----------


## grigoris

> Για καπακι δεν ξερω τι να βαλω.. να κοψω ροδελα τεφλον? κανα αλλο υλικο εχουμε να προτεινουμε? εχω 3 τετοια feeder, κριμα να καθονται


κατσουλοκέφαλα!  ::

----------


## nvak

> Κιομως ρε φιλε η κλεμα κρατησε, εκανα ολο το feeder μεχρι το πατο! Εβγαλε πραμα! και σε φουλ ταχυτητα, να απλωνουν τα συρματακια της βουρτσας.
> Μετα το περασα εσωτερικα με σπρευ πλαστικοποιησης πλακετων.
> Για καπακι δεν ξερω τι να βαλω.. να κοψω ροδελα τεφλον? κανα αλλο υλικο εχουμε να προτεινουμε? εχω 3 τετοια feeder, κριμα να καθονται


Έτσι τα καθαρίζω και εγώ. 
Καπάκι έχω να σου δώσω. 
Μπορείς όμως να μου τα δώσεις να τα μετατρέψω να παίρνουν τα καινούργια καπάκια.

----------


## MAuVE

> Μπορείς όμως να μου τα δώσεις να τα μετατρέψω να παίρνουν τα καινούργια καπάκια.


Ιεροσυλία Νίκο!!!
Τα δικά μου, που είναι (όπως αυτό της φωτογραφίας) από τις πρώτες παρτίδες του nvak, δεν τ' αλλάζω με ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.
Συλλεκτικά κομμάτια με τον δίσκο από Ertalon.
Η κόλλα βέβαια με πρόδωσε όπως και όλους μας.
Την αντεκατέστησα με σιλικόνη, συν μία τρυπίτσα διαμ 1,5 χιλ πίσω, για κάθε ενδεχόμενο (χαμογελαστή φατσούλα).
Αυτό με τον ρυθμιζόμενο πάτο, που δεν διανοούμαι να το τρυπήσω (μουσιακό κομμάτι γαρ), το έχω προστατευμένο κάτω από ένα προστέγασμα.

----------


## Nikiforos

ρε σεις μηπως εχει κανεις ιδεα σε feeder by Yang τι κανουμε για καπακι? γιατι μετα απο τοσα χρονια λειτουργιας εχουν αρχισει να διαλυονται, εκανα τρυπες πισω να βγαζει νερο αμα μπει σε μερικα.
Τωρα προσωρινα εκανα σε ενα το παρακατω γιατι διαλυσε εντελως. ΛΟΛ!!!
Τα καπακια απο μελι Αττικης κανουν μονο στα feeders του nvak ειναι ποιο μικρά στην διαμετρο.
δεν πινω αναψυκτικα εδω και χρονια ισως οποτε δεν εχω μπουκαλια μεγαλα για να δω αμα κανει ο πατος...

----------


## romias

Yaourt-ωσες και το feedere?? lol 
Πάρε ένα μπουκάλι νερό 1,5L, μια χαρά ταιριάζει

----------


## Nikiforos

ναι ωραιο εγινε βεβαια εβαλα σιλικονη απο πισω, μπορει με αερα καποιος να το φαει στο κεφαλι.....τυχερος δεν θα εχει γιαουρτι μεσα!!!
αυτο με το μπουκαλι που λες κανει στου Yang? εχουν μεγαλη χοανη δεν ειναι σαν του nvak! 
επισης θελει θερμοπιστολο? δεν εχω αλλα βρηκα καπου φτηνα και λεω να παρω αμαν ειναι...

----------


## romias

Ναι κάνει για όλα ισως λίγο ποιο στριμωχτά. Δεν χρειάζεται πιστόλι, κάνε το με αναπτήρα. Θα εκπλαγείς πως φορμάρετε.

----------


## Nikiforos

Ωραια θα βρω μπουκαλια να τα φτιαξω γιατι μετα απο τοσα χρονια σπασανε τα καπακια και εδω στην Αθηνα εχω του Yang και κοιτανε και τα πιατα προς τα κατω.
Εννοειτε οτι εχω κανει τρυπα στο πισω μερος στο χαμηλοτερο σημειο σε περιπτωση που μπουν νερα.
Παντως πιστολι θερμου αερα καλο ειναι να παρω χρειαζεται σε πολλες εφαρμογες και το βρηκα 17 ευρω προσφορα μεχρι 31/12/2016....

----------


## senius

Έχετε πλάκα τελικά !!!

----------


## Nikiforos

καλησπέρα, δεν κανει τελικα το μπουκαλι απο κοκα κολα γιατι ειναι ποιο μεγαλη στην διαμετρο το feeder.
Ωραια πηγα να κανω τρυπα πισω ξεπατωθηκε ο πατος....χαχαχαχχαχα τωρα θα ειναι διαμπερες....
καλα χωρις πλακα, εχει κανεις καμια ιδεα πως το κολλαμε?
ενταξει ειναι το κολλησα με φλατζοκολλα που εβαζα στο σασμαν....
τελικα για πανω εβαλα απο μπουκαλι κοκα κολας αλλης μαρκας και με το θερμοπιστολο που δανειστηκα απο την δουλεια μια χαρα καπακι κανει!

----------


## grigoris

Γιατι δεν το βαζεις αναποδα να γλιτωσεις απο τα νερα..?
Το κανεις μια φορα, βαζεις προσεκτικα τη λαστιχοταινια να μην "παρει" απο τον κονεκτορα και τελος

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημερα, γιατι δεν βολευει αναποδα! στο εξοχικο εχω πιατα αναποδα, τωρα εδω και τα μηκη καλωδιων δεν φτανουν αλλα και στα feeders εχω κανει τρυπες στο πισω μερος τους.
Αφου τα εφτιαξα τωρα ρε συ. Αμα ξαναχαλασουν θα τα ξαναφτιαξω, το θεμα ηταν να βρω κατι να βαζω για καπακι!

----------


## senius

Πάντως εμείς έχουμε βρει άλλο τρόπο/πατέντα να καθαρίζονται και γενικά να αποστειρώνονται τα πάντα εσωτερικά μέσα στα φιντερ, και μετά να αποδίδουν αυτά το μέγιστο  ::  :

Katharismos feeder by AWMN.jpg

.... Η πατέντα είναι στο καπάκι του (και της μπύρας) .... 
Βέβαια σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν θα θέλαμε να πειραματιστείτε με το άνω ....  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

καλησπέρα! χαχαχαχαχα καλη λυση για καθαρισμα αλλα τι πινετε μετα? πρεπει απο πριν να πιειτε μεσα να ειναι πεντακαθαρα!
παντως για την ιστορια αυτο με τον πατο μπουκαλιου πχ νερου, κοκα κολας κτλ και θερμοπιστολο μια χαρα κανεις ωραιο καπακι και δυνατο θα κραταει καιρο.

----------

